# Owens Corning behind a canvas painting?



## kurt (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anyone know how much benefit it would be to use some alternating pieces of owens corning 703 and 705 to take some of the echo and brightness out of my loft space. I'm thinking of making a very large painting. Probably about 6ft x 10ft and I thought if I keep the paint relatively thin that the sound could still pass through and I could get some absorbtion out of it. I am in a battle with the girlie about having acoustic panels or tube traps all over my space I think I can get away with some in the corners but thats about it.

The piece would sit in the same spot as that ostrich painting but a lot bigger.











www.kurtmelancon.com


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Kurt,

You're right about the paint likely being too acoustically reflective. Have you considered using a tapestry, or maybe a pair of them, side by side in front of the 703/705 instead? 

And definitely work to get as much bass trapping in there as possible too. Be creative.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## kurt (Aug 2, 2007)

I always see burlap and looser knit fabrics used rather than canvas as well. Does anyone know if canvas is to tight to let some of the higher frequencies through?


----------



## kurt (Aug 2, 2007)

Tim,

I would prefer to use a piece of art rather than some tapestries/drapes. They seem a little dull and tacky for my tastes. 

I am considering using some paint very thinly to almost stain the canvas/burlap/liner etc... to achieve the effect I'm looking for which hopefully should keep it close to it's original state. We'll see what some of the audio nuts have to say about this here idea. 

~Kurt

www.kurtmelancon.com


----------



## terry j (Jul 31, 2006)

ummm, what ostrich painting exactly were we talking about???

Nice lookin speakers man, what are they, martin logans??

Nahh, sorry, had another look, can see the ostrich now as plain as day!! It must have worked like one of those vision tricks for me.

Edit: Just caught your other thread, martin logans so no need to answer.

Boy, cool looking space!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What you're talking about can work. If the material is really a tight weave, it will act somewhat like a membrane. This will allow bass and mid control with reduced HF control. Also, the membrane will provide a hump in absorbtion but unfortunately, at an unknown center point.

Realistically, in that room with all those hard surfaces, I'd take whatever I can get. It's a sweet looking space - it's just tough acoustically.

Bryan


----------

